# Can chinchillas live in a insulated shed?



## sally1974 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have always been told no, but since I joined a well known chinnie forum, several people have said they keep theres in insulated shed. I am confused. I would love a pair but couldn't keep them indoors.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know but will be interested to hear if anyone does know, my parents are trying to sell their house so thinking of moving the small animals into the shed temporarily.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no, in the summer a shed can easily become much too hot, chinchillas can drop dead in temperatures of just 22C
if you were to keep them in a shed it would need to be climate controlled, not just insulated


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Noooo!! definatly not, they are HOUSE PETS


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I kept my 2 outside in a shed and they were fine. You have to insulate it (I did this with polysterene and doubled the walls up), put a heater in there for when its really really cold, and a fan for the warmer months. This way the temp pretty much stays the same in the shed for them. My 2 were perfectly happy and ok, and because they were in their own shed they could have as big a cage as I could fit in there for them, which they couldn't have had in the house. I had no problems and now my shed houses my rabbits, hamsters, gerbils and rat, also problem free.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I kept my 2 outside in a shed and they were fine. You have to insulate it (I did this with polysterene and doubled the walls up), put a heater in there for when its really really cold, and a fan for the warmer months. This way the temp pretty much stays the same in the shed for them. My 2 were perfectly happy and ok, and because they were in their own shed they could have as big a cage as I could fit in there for them, which they couldn't have had in the house. I had no problems and now my shed houses my rabbits, hamsters, gerbils and rat, also problem free.


that is very dangerous and you were very lucky
a shed NEEDS to be climate controlled, fans are useless and have no cooling effect, we have our house air conditioned just for the chins, it is vital.

also if they get even the slightest bit of damp on them they can get fur fungus.

an insulated shed is NOT enough

just because you were lucky does not mean it is safe im afraid


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Most big breeders keep their animals in sheds or outbuildings that are designed to stay cool in the summer.

This page may help you:
Housing


----------

